# The Bread Bible?



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Rose Levy Berenbaum (of The Cake Bible fame) has released The Bread Bible. I was wondering if anybody has any insight.
Thanks!


----------



## breadhead (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi: I am a bread baker and was excited to receive her latest book, but am now quite disappointed. A number of different recipes have been total failures, especially the Austrian bread. I am glad I tried these at home prior to making them for any customers! Anyone else have problems?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for your feedback! You are the first that has mentioned reading the latest from Berenbaum. Curious to see if others have shared the same experience as you.


----------



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

Breadhead, what is your favorite bread book, in terms of recipes moreso than technique? The only book I have is the Bread Bakers Apprentice.


----------



## breadhead (Nov 19, 2003)

Favorites(including Bread Baker's Apprentice) are Amy's Bread;Artisan Baking; and any of Beth Hensperger's books are quite good especially for beginning bakers and those wanting to expand not only their own repetroir but expand on her recipes.


----------



## palomalou (May 2, 2004)

I tried one of the ryes. I actually don't care for rye but DH loves it; the BBA NY deli rye is much better, in his opinion.


----------



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm looking for a good sour dough rye recipe and a good baguette shaping method.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

One of my favorite rye recipes is Izzy's New York Rye, from Nancy Silverton's Breads from the La Brea Bakery. I'm not a fan of most of her techniques but the recipes in this book are good. For technique, you can't do a lot better than Bread Baker's Apprentice. Another great bread book is Artisan Baking Across America by Maggie Glezer.


----------



## pigirl (May 16, 2004)

I've read The Bread Bible, and I love it. I'm just a hobbyist home baker, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I make three or four breads out of this book on a weekly basis, and my Mom's always begging me to make more. The recipes are very easy to follow and the ones I've tried yeild really good results. I've stopped buying cinammon raisin bread from the store because her's is so much better.

I also got The Bread Baker's Apprentice for Christmas. That one's a little intimidating, but really fascinating. I think Rose's book is probably better for a hobby bread baker like me.


----------



## holden (Jul 24, 2004)

There's one out last year called 'The Handmade Loaf' by Dan Lepard. He travelled around Europe trying breads from places like Ukraine, Ireland, Russia, and Czech Republic (and others). He helped make another one called 'Baking with Passion', recipes from Baker and Spice in London, which looks good too.


----------



## grishka (Nov 19, 2005)

WOW! I loved the cake bible it works form me and i buyed the bread bible, but i have no time to make any recipe from it, in living in mexico city is too high over sea level, what do you think about high altitute baking?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I live at 5000 feet and have no trouble baking bread without adapting recipes.

Generally. 

Focaccia took some different recipes and trial and error.

Phil


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Hi,

The only bread book i have is Reinhart's BBA. 
I'm looking for a 2nd bread book. Any recommendations?
I'm interested in artisan and sourdoughs, oh and not to mention, european regional breads 

How's Joe Ortiz's The Village Baker? Anyone has it?


----------

